# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Anyone an expat in Russia?

## Gollandski Yozh

I'm eyeing a job in Russia at the moment, either through the company I work for now or for a new employer, and would like to know if any of you are, maybe, an expat? I always had the idea the MR-crowd is fairly young, but who knows.

----------


## sperk

> I always had the idea the MR-crowd is fairly young, but who knows.

 It's fairly non-existent.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Hehe. Well, that as well...   ::

----------


## DagothWarez

The Moscow Expat Forums - Powered by vBulletin

----------


## Hanna

Tell us all about it! Where would you be living - is this a cushy package job where they get you a flat and extra bonus for being abroad etc? Or would you be a local hire who just happens to be a foreigner?  
Or maybe this is precisly why you need to speak to an expat?  
It's occurred to me to do a contract in Russia too, but I am not sure if I am tough enough, lol - tough work climate, bureacracy galore and also the language issue.  
Would be really interesting to hear what section you are in, and what it is that attracts you. 
PS - Interesting crowd on the expat.ru forum! If I do something with that idea, I'll surely stop by there.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Could anyone explain what "MR-crowd" means?

----------


## Sergey_

сообщество masterrussian?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> сообщество masterrussian?

 Silly me! I always have problems with understanding acronyms  ::

----------

